# mod_pagespeed port fails to compile



## gamesquat (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi,

I’m having a problem with the mod_pagespeed port. It doesn’t seem like a new problem, as I’ve tried to install every version since r324744 and so far no go. I have mod_pagespeed r324744 installed from a port and working on a 32bit FreeBSD 9.2 instance. My problem occurs on another almost identical server running amd64, perhaps the mod_pagespeed port doesn't play well well with the 64 bit version of FreeBSD?

The server in question is fully patched and all mod_pagespeed dependencies are up-to-date. I’ve had a quick look at /usr/ports/UPDATING and can’t seem to find any issues. I've been googling all day but have drawn a blank.

Any pointers very, very much appreciated.

Server info (standard kernel):

```
FreeBSD dev06.gamesquat.com 9.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE #0 r255898: Thu Sep 26 22:50:31 UTC 2013     root@bake.isc.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Build output, (I had to truncate it due to charter allowance):

```
root@dev06:/usr/ports/www/mod_pagespeed # make install 
===> Fetching all distfiles required by mod_pagespeed-1.2.24.2_1,1 for building
===>  Extracting for mod_pagespeed-1.2.24.2_1,1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for mod_pagespeed_source_1.2.24.2.tar.xz.
===>  Patching for mod_pagespeed-1.2.24.2_1,1
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for mod_pagespeed-1.2.24.2_1,1
( cd /usr/ports/www/mod_pagespeed/work/mod_pagespeed_source_1.2.24.2/mod_pagespeed/src/third_party/gflags/gen/arch && /bin/cp -R linux freebsd &&  cd /usr/ports/www/mod_pagespeed/work/mod_pagespeed_source_1.2.24.2/mod_pagespeed/src/third_party/gflags/gen/arch/freebsd && /bin/mv ia32 i386 && /bin/mv x64 amd64 )
( cd /usr/ports/www/mod_pagespeed/work/mod_pagespeed_source_1.2.24.2/mod_pagespeed/src/third_party/google-sparsehash/gen/arch && /bin/cp -R linux freebsd &&  cd /usr/ports/www/mod_pagespeed/work/mod_pagespeed_source_1.2.24.2/mod_pagespeed/src/third_party/google-sparsehash/gen/arch/freebsd && /bin/mv ia32 i386 && /bin/mv x64 amd64 )
( cd /usr/ports/www/mod_pagespeed/work/mod_pagespeed_source_1.2.24.2/mod_pagespeed/src/third_party/opencv/gen/arch && /bin/cp -R linux freebsd &&  cd /usr/ports/www/mod_pagespeed/work/mod_pagespeed_source_1.2.24.2/mod_pagespeed/src/third_party/opencv/gen/arch/freebsd && /bin/mv ia32 i386 && /bin/mv x64 amd64 )
/usr/bin/sed -i.bak -e "s,%%LOCALBASE%%,/usr/local,g" /usr/ports/www/mod_pagespeed/work/mod_pagespeed_source_1.2.24.2/mod_pagespeed/src/base/base.gypi
/usr/bin/sed -i.bak -e "s,%%LOCALBASE%%,/usr/local,g"  -e "s,%%CC%%,cc,g"  -e "s,%%CXX%%,c++,g" /usr/ports/www/mod_pagespeed/work/mod_pagespeed_source_1.2.24.2/mod_pagespeed/src/tools/gyp/pylib/gyp/generator/make.py
===>   mod_pagespeed-1.2.24.2_1,1 depends on executable: bash - found
===>   mod_pagespeed-1.2.24.2_1,1 depends on executable: greadlink - found
===>   mod_pagespeed-1.2.24.2_1,1 depends on executable: gsed - found
===>   mod_pagespeed-1.2.24.2_1,1 depends on executable: svn - found
===>   mod_pagespeed-1.2.24.2_1,1 depends on executable: flock - found
===>   mod_pagespeed-1.2.24.2_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.7 - found
===>   mod_pagespeed-1.2.24.2_1,1 depends on executable: python - found
===>   mod_pagespeed-1.2.24.2_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/apxs - found
===>   mod_pagespeed-1.2.24.2_1,1 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   mod_pagespeed-1.2.24.2_1,1 depends on executable: pkgconf - found
===>   mod_pagespeed-1.2.24.2_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/as - found
===>   mod_pagespeed-1.2.24.2_1,1 depends on shared library: png15 - found
===>   mod_pagespeed-1.2.24.2_1,1 depends on shared library: jpeg - found
===>   mod_pagespeed-1.2.24.2_1,1 depends on shared library: icutu - found
===>   mod_pagespeed-1.2.24.2_1,1 depends on shared library: opencv_legacy - found
===>   mod_pagespeed-1.2.24.2_1,1 depends on shared library: execinfo - found
===>  Configuring for mod_pagespeed-1.2.24.2_1,1
cd /usr/ports/www/mod_pagespeed/work/mod_pagespeed_source_1.2.24.2/mod_pagespeed/src &&  GYP_DEFINES="use_system_apache_dev=1 use_system_libjpeg=1  use_system_libpng=1  use_system_zlib=1  use_system_icu=1  use_system_opencv=1  target_arch=amd64 system_include_path_apr=/usr/local/include/apr-1  system_include_path_aprutil=/usr/local/include/apr-1 system_include_path_httpd=/usr/local/include/apache22  system_include_path_execinfo=/usr/local/include  system_include_path_icu=/usr/local/include include_dirs=/usr/local/include" /usr/local/bin/python2.7  ../../depot_tools/gclient.py runhooks
.gclient file in parent directory /usr/ports/www/mod_pagespeed/work/mod_pagespeed_source_1.2.24.2/mod_pagespeed might not be the file you want to use

________ running '/usr/local/bin/python2.7 src/build/gyp_chromium -Dchromium_revision=90205' in '/usr/ports/www/mod_pagespeed/work/mod_pagespeed_source_1.2.24.2/mod_pagespeed'
Updating projects from gyp files...
===>  Building for mod_pagespeed-1.2.24.2_1,1

....

cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libwebp_utils/third_party/libwebp/utils/utils.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 AR(target) out/Release/obj.target/third_party/libwebp/libwebp_utils.a
 TOUCH out/Release/obj.target/third_party/libwebp/webp
 TOUCH out/Release/obj.target/third_party/opencv/highgui.stamp
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter_image/net/instaweb/rewriter/image.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter_image/net/instaweb/rewriter/image_url_encoder.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter_image/net/instaweb/rewriter/resource_tag_scanner.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter_image/net/instaweb/rewriter/webp_optimizer.o
 AR(target) out/Release/obj.target/net/instaweb/libinstaweb_rewriter_image.a
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter_javascript/net/instaweb/rewriter/javascript_code_block.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter_javascript/net/instaweb/rewriter/javascript_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter_javascript/net/instaweb/rewriter/javascript_library_identification.o
 AR(target) out/Release/obj.target/net/instaweb/libinstaweb_rewriter_javascript.a
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/add_head_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/add_instrumentation_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/ajax_rewrite_context.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/base_tag_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/blink_background_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/blink_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/blink_util.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/cache_extender.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/common_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/compute_visible_text_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/collect_flush_early_content_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/collect_subresources_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/critical_images_callback.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/css_inline_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/css_move_to_head_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/css_outline_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/css_tag_scanner.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/data_url_input_resource.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/debug_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/defer_iframe_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/delay_images_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/detect_reflow_js_defer_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/deterministic_js_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/div_structure_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/domain_rewrite_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/file_input_resource.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/file_load_mapping.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/file_load_policy.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/file_load_rule.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/flush_early_content_writer_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/flush_html_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/furious_matcher.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/furious_util.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/google_analytics_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/handle_noscript_redirect_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/image_rewrite_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/inline_rewrite_context.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/insert_dns_prefetch_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/insert_ga_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/js_combine_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/js_defer_disabled_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/js_disable_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/js_inline_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/js_outline_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/lazyload_images_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/local_storage_cache_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/meta_tag_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/pedantic_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/redirect_on_size_limit_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/resource_combiner.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/resource_slot.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/resource_tag_scanner.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/rewrite_context.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/rewrite_driver.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/rewrite_driver_factory.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/rewrite_driver_pool.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/rewrite_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/rewrite_query.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/rewrite_stats.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/rewritten_content_scanning_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/scan_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/script_tag_scanner.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/simple_text_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/single_rewrite_context.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/split_html_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/strip_non_cacheable_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/strip_scripts_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/support_noscript_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/suppress_prehead_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/url_input_resource.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/url_left_trim_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/url_partnership.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_rewriter/net/instaweb/rewriter/usage_data_reporter.o
 AR(target) out/Release/obj.target/net/instaweb/libinstaweb_rewriter.a
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_http_test/net/instaweb/http/counting_url_async_fetcher.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_http_test/net/instaweb/util/counting_writer.o
 AR(target) out/Release/obj.target/net/instaweb/libinstaweb_http_test.a
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/process_context/net/instaweb/rewriter/process_context.o
 AR(target) out/Release/obj.target/net/instaweb/libprocess_context.a
 ACTION Extracting last change to /usr/ports/www/mod_pagespeed/work/mod_pagespeed_source_1.2.24.2/mod_pagespeed/src/out/Release/obj/gen/build/LASTCHANGE out/Release/obj/gen/build/LASTCHANGE.always
 TOUCH out/Release/obj.target/build/lastchange.stamp
 ACTION Generating version header file: "/usr/ports/www/mod_pagespeed/work/mod_pagespeed_source_1.2.24.2/mod_pagespeed/src/out/Release/obj/gen/net/instaweb/public/version.h" out/Release/obj/gen/net/instaweb/public/version.h
 TOUCH out/Release/obj.target/build/mod_pagespeed_version_header.stamp
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/test_infrastructure/net/instaweb/htmlparse/canonical_attributes.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/test_infrastructure/net/instaweb/htmlparse/html_parse_test_base.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/test_infrastructure/net/instaweb/http/mock_url_fetcher.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/test_infrastructure/net/instaweb/rewriter/rewrite_test_base.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/test_infrastructure/net/instaweb/rewriter/test_rewrite_driver_factory.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/test_infrastructure/net/instaweb/rewriter/test_url_namer.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/test_infrastructure/net/instaweb/util/delay_cache.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/test_infrastructure/net/instaweb/util/file_system_test.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/test_infrastructure/net/instaweb/util/gtest.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/test_infrastructure/net/instaweb/util/mem_file_system.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/test_infrastructure/net/instaweb/util/mock_scheduler.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/test_infrastructure/net/instaweb/util/mock_timer.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/test_infrastructure/net/instaweb/util/mock_time_cache.o
 AR(target) out/Release/obj.target/net/instaweb/libtest_infrastructure.a
 TOUCH out/Release/obj.target/third_party/apr/include.stamp
 TOUCH out/Release/obj.target/third_party/aprutil/include.stamp
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_automatic/net/instaweb/automatic/blink_flow_critical_line.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_automatic/net/instaweb/automatic/flush_early_flow.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_automatic/net/instaweb/automatic/html_detector.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_automatic/net/instaweb/automatic/proxy_fetch.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_automatic/net/instaweb/automatic/proxy_interface.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_automatic/net/instaweb/automatic/resource_fetch.o
 AR(target) out/Release/obj.target/net/instaweb/libinstaweb_automatic.a
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_htmlparse/net/instaweb/htmlparse/file_driver.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_htmlparse/net/instaweb/htmlparse/file_statistics_log.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_htmlparse/net/instaweb/htmlparse/logging_html_filter.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_htmlparse/net/instaweb/htmlparse/statistics_log.o
 AR(target) out/Release/obj.target/net/instaweb/libinstaweb_htmlparse.a
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_util_pthread/net/instaweb/util/pthread_condvar.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_util_pthread/net/instaweb/util/pthread_mutex.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_util_pthread/net/instaweb/util/pthread_rw_lock.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_util_pthread/net/instaweb/util/pthread_thread_system.o
 AR(target) out/Release/obj.target/net/instaweb/libinstaweb_util_pthread.a
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_apr/third_party/aprutil/apr_memcache2.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_apr/net/instaweb/apache/add_headers_fetcher.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_apr/net/instaweb/apache/apache_thread_system.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_apr/net/instaweb/apache/apr_file_system.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_apr/net/instaweb/apache/apr_mem_cache.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_apr/net/instaweb/apache/apr_thread_compatible_pool.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_apr/net/instaweb/apache/apr_timer.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_apr/net/instaweb/apache/loopback_route_fetcher.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_apr/net/instaweb/apache/serf_url_async_fetcher.o
 AR(target) out/Release/obj.target/net/instaweb/libinstaweb_apr.a
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/gmock/testing/gmock/src/gmock-cardinalities.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/gmock/testing/gmock/src/gmock-internal-utils.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/gmock/testing/gmock/src/gmock-matchers.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/gmock/testing/gmock/src/gmock-spec-builders.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/gmock/testing/gmock/src/gmock.o
 AR(target) out/Release/obj.target/testing/libgmock.a
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/gtest_main/testing/gtest/src/gtest_main.o
 AR(target) out/Release/obj.target/testing/libgtest_main.a
 TOUCH out/Release/obj.target/third_party/apr/apr.stamp
 TOUCH out/Release/obj.target/third_party/aprutil/aprutil.stamp
 TOUCH out/Release/obj.target/third_party/httpd/include.stamp
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libpng/third_party/libpng/png.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libpng/third_party/libpng/pngerror.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libpng/third_party/libpng/pnggccrd.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libpng/third_party/libpng/pngget.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libpng/third_party/libpng/pngmem.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libpng/third_party/libpng/pngpread.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libpng/third_party/libpng/pngread.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libpng/third_party/libpng/pngrio.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libpng/third_party/libpng/pngrtran.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libpng/third_party/libpng/pngrutil.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libpng/third_party/libpng/pngset.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libpng/third_party/libpng/pngtrans.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libpng/third_party/libpng/pngvcrd.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libpng/third_party/libpng/pngwio.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libpng/third_party/libpng/pngwrite.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libpng/third_party/libpng/pngwtran.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libpng/third_party/libpng/pngwutil.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 AR(target) out/Release/obj.target/third_party/libpng/libpng.a
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/css_parser/third_party/css_parser/src/webutil/css/identifier.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/css_parser/third_party/css_parser/src/webutil/css/media.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/css_parser/third_party/css_parser/src/webutil/css/parser.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/css_parser/third_party/css_parser/src/webutil/css/property.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/css_parser/third_party/css_parser/src/webutil/css/selector.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/css_parser/third_party/css_parser/src/webutil/css/string_util.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/css_parser/third_party/css_parser/src/webutil/css/tostring.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/css_parser/third_party/css_parser/src/webutil/css/util.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/css_parser/third_party/css_parser/src/webutil/css/value.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/css_parser/third_party/css_parser/src/webutil/html/htmlcolor.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/css_parser/third_party/css_parser/src/webutil/html/htmltagenum.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/css_parser/third_party/css_parser/src/webutil/html/htmltagindex.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/css_parser/third_party/css_parser/src/util/utf8/internal/unicodetext.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/css_parser/third_party/css_parser/src/util/utf8/internal/unilib.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/css_parser/third_party/css_parser/src/strings/ascii_ctype.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/css_parser/third_party/css_parser/src/strings/stringpiece_utils.o
 AR(target) out/Release/obj.target/third_party/css_parser/libcss_parser.a
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/utf/third_party/css_parser/src/third_party/utf/rune.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/utf/third_party/css_parser/src/third_party/utf/runestrcat.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/utf/third_party/css_parser/src/third_party/utf/runestrchr.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/utf/third_party/css_parser/src/third_party/utf/runestrcmp.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/utf/third_party/css_parser/src/third_party/utf/runestrcpy.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/utf/third_party/css_parser/src/third_party/utf/runestrecpy.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/utf/third_party/css_parser/src/third_party/utf/runestrlen.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/utf/third_party/css_parser/src/third_party/utf/runestrncat.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/utf/third_party/css_parser/src/third_party/utf/runestrncmp.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/utf/third_party/css_parser/src/third_party/utf/runestrncpy.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/utf/third_party/css_parser/src/third_party/utf/runestrrchr.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/utf/third_party/css_parser/src/third_party/utf/runestrstr.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/utf/third_party/css_parser/src/third_party/utf/runetype.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/utf/third_party/css_parser/src/third_party/utf/utfecpy.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/utf/third_party/css_parser/src/third_party/utf/utflen.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/utf/third_party/css_parser/src/third_party/utf/utfnlen.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/utf/third_party/css_parser/src/third_party/utf/utfrrune.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/utf/third_party/css_parser/src/third_party/utf/utfrune.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/utf/third_party/css_parser/src/third_party/utf/utfutf.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 AR(target) out/Release/obj.target/third_party/css_parser/libutf.a
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/pagespeed_image_converter/third_party/libpagespeed/src/pagespeed/image_compression/image_converter.o
 AR(target) out/Release/obj.target/third_party/libpagespeed/src/pagespeed/image_compression/libpagespeed_image_converter.a
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/pagespeed_jpeg_optimizer/third_party/libpagespeed/src/pagespeed/image_compression/jpeg_optimizer.o
 AR(target) out/Release/obj.target/third_party/libpagespeed/src/pagespeed/image_compression/libpagespeed_jpeg_optimizer.a
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/pagespeed_jpeg_reader/third_party/libpagespeed/src/pagespeed/image_compression/jpeg_reader.o
 AR(target) out/Release/obj.target/third_party/libpagespeed/src/pagespeed/image_compression/libpagespeed_jpeg_reader.a
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jaricom.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jcapimin.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jcapistd.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jcarith.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jccoefct.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jccolor.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jcdctmgr.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jchuff.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jcinit.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jcmainct.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jcmarker.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jcmaster.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jcomapi.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jcparam.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jcprepct.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jcsample.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jctrans.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jdapimin.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jdapistd.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jdarith.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jdatadst.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jdatasrc.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jdcoefct.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jdcolor.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jddctmgr.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jdhuff.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jdinput.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jdmainct.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jdmarker.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jdmaster.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jdmerge.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jdpostct.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jdsample.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jdtrans.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jerror.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jfdctflt.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jfdctfst.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jfdctint.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jidctflt.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jidctfst.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jidctint.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jmemmgr.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jmemnobs.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jquant1.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jquant2.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libjpeg/third_party/libjpeg/jutils.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 AR(target) out/Release/obj.target/third_party/libjpeg/libjpeg.a
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/pagespeed_png_optimizer/third_party/libpagespeed/src/pagespeed/image_compression/gif_reader.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/pagespeed_png_optimizer/third_party/libpagespeed/src/pagespeed/image_compression/png_optimizer.o
 AR(target) out/Release/obj.target/third_party/libpagespeed/src/pagespeed/image_compression/libpagespeed_png_optimizer.a
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/dgiflib/third_party/libpagespeed/src/third_party/giflib/lib/dgif_lib.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 AR(target) out/Release/obj.target/third_party/libpagespeed/src/third_party/giflib/libdgiflib.a
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/giflib_core/third_party/libpagespeed/src/third_party/giflib/lib/gifalloc.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/giflib_core/third_party/libpagespeed/src/third_party/giflib/lib/gif_err.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 AR(target) out/Release/obj.target/third_party/libpagespeed/src/third_party/giflib/libgiflib_core.a
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/opngreduc/third_party/libpagespeed/src/third_party/optipng/src/opngreduc.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 AR(target) out/Release/obj.target/third_party/libpagespeed/src/third_party/optipng/libopngreduc.a
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/pagespeed_jpeg_utils/third_party/libpagespeed/src/pagespeed/image_compression/jpeg_utils.o
 AR(target) out/Release/obj.target/third_party/libpagespeed/src/pagespeed/image_compression/libpagespeed_jpeg_utils.a
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/pagespeed_jsminify/third_party/libpagespeed/src/pagespeed/js/js_minify.o
 AR(target) out/Release/obj.target/third_party/libpagespeed/src/pagespeed/js/libpagespeed_jsminify.a
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/gtest/testing/gtest/src/gtest-death-test.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/gtest/testing/gtest/src/gtest-filepath.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/gtest/testing/gtest/src/gtest-port.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/gtest/testing/gtest/src/gtest-printers.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/gtest/testing/gtest/src/gtest-test-part.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/gtest/testing/gtest/src/gtest-typed-test.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/gtest/testing/gtest/src/gtest.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/gtest/testing/multiprocess_func_list.o
 AR(target) out/Release/obj.target/testing/libgtest.a
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/serf/third_party/serf/src/buckets/aggregate_buckets.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/serf/third_party/serf/src/buckets/request_buckets.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/serf/third_party/serf/src/context.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/serf/third_party/serf/src/buckets/buckets.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/serf/third_party/serf/src/buckets/simple_buckets.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/serf/third_party/serf/src/buckets/file_buckets.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/serf/third_party/serf/src/buckets/mmap_buckets.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/serf/third_party/serf/src/buckets/socket_buckets.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/serf/third_party/serf/instaweb_response_buckets.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/serf/third_party/serf/instaweb_headers_buckets.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/serf/third_party/serf/src/buckets/allocator.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/serf/third_party/serf/src/buckets/dechunk_buckets.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/serf/third_party/serf/src/buckets/deflate_buckets.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/serf/third_party/serf/src/buckets/limit_buckets.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/serf/third_party/serf/src/buckets/barrier_buckets.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/serf/third_party/serf/src/buckets/chunk_buckets.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/serf/third_party/serf/src/buckets/bwtp_buckets.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/serf/third_party/serf/src/incoming.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/serf/third_party/serf/src/ssltunnel.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/serf/third_party/serf/instaweb_outgoing.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/serf/third_party/serf/src/buckets/iovec_buckets.o
cc1: warning: command line option "-Wno-deprecated" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
 AR(target) out/Release/obj.target/third_party/serf/libserf.a
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/mod_pagespeed_test/net/instaweb/apache/add_headers_fetcher_test.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/mod_pagespeed_test/net/instaweb/apache/apr_file_system_test.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/mod_pagespeed_test/net/instaweb/apache/apr_mem_cache_test.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/mod_pagespeed_test/net/instaweb/apache/loopback_route_fetcher_test.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/mod_pagespeed_test/net/instaweb/apache/speed_test.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/mod_pagespeed_test/net/instaweb/apache/serf_url_async_fetcher_test.o
 CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/mod_pagespeed_test/net/instaweb/util/mem_debug.o
 LINK(target) out/Release/mod_pagespeed_test
out/Release/obj.target/net/instaweb/libinstaweb_rewriter_image.a(image.o): In function `net_instaweb::ImageImpl::CleanOpenCv()':
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl11CleanOpenCvEv+0xc): undefined reference to `cvReleaseImage'
out/Release/obj.target/net/instaweb/libinstaweb_rewriter_image.a(image.o): In function `net_instaweb::ImageImpl::LoadOpenCvFromBuffer(base::StringPiece const&)':
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl20LoadOpenCvFromBufferERKN4base11StringPieceE+0x46): undefined reference to `cvDecodeImage'
out/Release/obj.target/net/instaweb/libinstaweb_rewriter_image.a(image.o): In function `net_instaweb::ImageImpl::LoadOpenCvEmpty()':
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl15LoadOpenCvEmptyEv+0x48): undefined reference to `cvCreateImage'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl15LoadOpenCvEmptyEv+0x54): undefined reference to `cvSetZero'
out/Release/obj.target/net/instaweb/libinstaweb_rewriter_image.a(image.o): In function `net_instaweb::ImageImpl::DrawImage(net_instaweb::Image*, int, int)':
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl9DrawImageEPNS_5ImageEii+0x10d): undefined reference to `cv::Mat::Mat(_IplImage const*, bool)'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl9DrawImageEPNS_5ImageEii+0x128): undefined reference to `cv::Mat::Mat(_IplImage const*, bool)'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl9DrawImageEPNS_5ImageEii+0x183): undefined reference to `cv::Mat::Mat(cv::Mat const&, cv::Range const&, cv::Range const&)'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl9DrawImageEPNS_5ImageEii+0x1c8): undefined reference to `cv::Mat::Mat(cv::Mat const&, cv::Range const&, cv::Range const&)'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl9DrawImageEPNS_5ImageEii+0x230): undefined reference to `cv::fastFree(void*)'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl9DrawImageEPNS_5ImageEii+0x243): undefined reference to `cv::_OutputArray::_OutputArray(cv::Mat&)'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl9DrawImageEPNS_5ImageEii+0x24e): undefined reference to `cv::Mat::copyTo(cv::_OutputArray const&) const'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl9DrawImageEPNS_5ImageEii+0x2d1): undefined reference to `cv::fastFree(void*)'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl9DrawImageEPNS_5ImageEii+0x355): undefined reference to `cv::fastFree(void*)'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl9DrawImageEPNS_5ImageEii+0x3d5): undefined reference to `cv::fastFree(void*)'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl9DrawImageEPNS_5ImageEii+0x3f3): undefined reference to `cv::Mat::deallocate()'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl9DrawImageEPNS_5ImageEii+0x400): undefined reference to `cv::Mat::deallocate()'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl9DrawImageEPNS_5ImageEii+0x40d): undefined reference to `cv::Mat::deallocate()'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl9DrawImageEPNS_5ImageEii+0x41c): undefined reference to `cv::Mat::deallocate()'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl9DrawImageEPNS_5ImageEii+0x447): undefined reference to `cv::Mat::deallocate()'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl9DrawImageEPNS_5ImageEii+0x4a7): undefined reference to `cv::fastFree(void*)'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl9DrawImageEPNS_5ImageEii+0x4cc): undefined reference to `cv::Mat::deallocate()'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl9DrawImageEPNS_5ImageEii+0x531): undefined reference to `cv::fastFree(void*)'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl9DrawImageEPNS_5ImageEii+0x554): undefined reference to `cv::Mat::deallocate()'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl9DrawImageEPNS_5ImageEii+0x5b4): undefined reference to `cv::fastFree(void*)'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl9DrawImageEPNS_5ImageEii+0x601): undefined reference to `cv::Mat::deallocate()'
out/Release/obj.target/net/instaweb/libinstaweb_rewriter_image.a(image.o): In function `net_instaweb::ImageImpl::SaveOpenCvToBuffer(std::vector<unsigned char, std::allocator<unsigned char> >*)':
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl18SaveOpenCvToBufferEPSt6vectorIhSaIhEE+0x44): undefined reference to `cv::Mat::Mat(_IplImage const*, bool)'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl18SaveOpenCvToBufferEPSt6vectorIhSaIhEE+0x54): undefined reference to `cv::_InputArray::_InputArray(cv::Mat const&)'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl18SaveOpenCvToBufferEPSt6vectorIhSaIhEE+0x9e): undefined reference to `cv::imencode(std::string const&, cv::_InputArray const&, std::vector<unsigned char, std::allocator<unsigned char> >&, std::vector<int, std::allocator<int> > const&)'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl18SaveOpenCvToBufferEPSt6vectorIhSaIhEE+0x11c): undefined reference to `cv::fastFree(void*)'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl18SaveOpenCvToBufferEPSt6vectorIhSaIhEE+0x148): undefined reference to `cv::Mat::deallocate()'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl18SaveOpenCvToBufferEPSt6vectorIhSaIhEE+0x202): undefined reference to `cv::Mat::deallocate()'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl18SaveOpenCvToBufferEPSt6vectorIhSaIhEE+0x24d): undefined reference to `cv::fastFree(void*)'
out/Release/obj.target/net/instaweb/libinstaweb_rewriter_image.a(image.o): In function `net_instaweb::ImageImpl::ResizeTo(net_instaweb::ImageDim const&)':
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl8ResizeToERKNS_8ImageDimE+0x89): undefined reference to `cvCreateImage'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl8ResizeToERKNS_8ImageDimE+0xbc): undefined reference to `cv::cvarrToMat(void const*, bool, bool, int)'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl8ResizeToERKNS_8ImageDimE+0xd1): undefined reference to `cv::cvarrToMat(void const*, bool, bool, int)'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl8ResizeToERKNS_8ImageDimE+0x15e): undefined reference to `cv::_OutputArray::_OutputArray(cv::Mat&)'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl8ResizeToERKNS_8ImageDimE+0x171): undefined reference to `cv::_InputArray::_InputArray(cv::Mat const&)'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl8ResizeToERKNS_8ImageDimE+0x194): undefined reference to `cv::resize(cv::_InputArray const&, cv::_OutputArray const&, cv::Size_<int>, double, double, int)'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl8ResizeToERKNS_8ImageDimE+0x213): undefined reference to `cv::fastFree(void*)'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl8ResizeToERKNS_8ImageDimE+0x292): undefined reference to `cv::fastFree(void*)'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl8ResizeToERKNS_8ImageDimE+0x29c): undefined reference to `cvReleaseImage'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl8ResizeToERKNS_8ImageDimE+0x410): undefined reference to `cv::Mat::deallocate()'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl8ResizeToERKNS_8ImageDimE+0x41d): undefined reference to `cv::Mat::deallocate()'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl8ResizeToERKNS_8ImageDimE+0x456): undefined reference to `cv::Mat::deallocate()'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl8ResizeToERKNS_8ImageDimE+0x4b6): undefined reference to `cv::fastFree(void*)'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl8ResizeToERKNS_8ImageDimE+0x4d9): undefined reference to `cv::Mat::deallocate()'
image.cc:(.text._ZN12net_instaweb9ImageImpl8ResizeToERKNS_8ImageDimE+0x539): undefined reference to `cv::fastFree(void*)'
out/Release/obj.target/net/instaweb/libinstaweb_rewriter_image.a(image.o):(.data.DW.ref._ZTIN2cv9ExceptionE[DW.ref._ZTIN2cv9ExceptionE]+0x0): undefined reference to `typeinfo for cv::Exception'
gmake: *** [out/Release/mod_pagespeed_test] Error 1
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/mod_pagespeed.
root@dev06:/usr/ports/www/mod_pagespeed #
```


----------



## bluecircle (Dec 8, 2013)

Hello.

I have the same issue here.


----------



## wmoreno3 (Dec 8, 2013)

```
root@server:/usr/ports/www/mod_pagespeed # make install clean
===>  mod_pagespeed-1.2.24.2_1,1 is marked as broken: : Error from bsd.apache.mk. apache24 is installed (or APACHE_PORT is defined) and port requires apache22 at most.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/mod_pagespeed.
```


----------



## gamesquat (Dec 9, 2013)

I couldn't find a fix.

The problem is the latest port of opencv breaking the mod_pagespeed port, (forgive me I don't recall the version numbers exactly - obtained from a portsnap at the time of writing - was along the lines of opencv 2.4.x and mod_pagespeed 1.2.24.2,x).

As we require a working version of mod_pagespeed I downgraded opencv to 2.3.1_7 and mod_pagespeed to the port that synced with that version of its depend_e_ncy (1.2.24.1,1), all works fine.

Pretty outdated versions but to be honest the current *F*reeBSD port of mod_pagespeed isn't much more recent and is far behind the current build. If having the latest version is a must then installing from source is your only option at this stage.

However the latest version of mod_pagespeed 1.2.27.x no longer requires opencv, so preparing a new version of the *F*reeBSD port ..could.. be a little easier. Shame there seems to be no one at Google who wants to maintain the port.


----------

